# The Dagmar Gretchen



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I want this one here. Most likely cant afford it but that is besides the point.

_From the builder_



> Her top is Genuine Mahogany that is left thick down the middle and is carved to the sides. Her back is quarter sawn Claro Flamed Walnut and her sides are a checkerboard of Cooked Flame Maple and uncooked Flame Maple. Gretchy’s neck is cooked flame maple with lamination's of carbon fiber. All the trim is ebony. She has locking Schaller tuners and a slippery graphtech nut which are perfect partners with the Bigsby. She’s kind of a semi hollow body but her back plate is not connected to her top plate - instead its allowed to vibrate freely. The pickups are TV Jones filtertrons and I found vintage bakelite chicken head knobs on ebay for her volume controls. - Peter Swanson - Dagmar Custom Guitars





















[video=youtube;0d12gNttSHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d12gNttSHY[/video]



Dagmar Guitars


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Pass.... I guess I like tradition ... cutting board is not my idea of tradition ..


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Me, I'll take it. That's a bitchin' guitar.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Love the chicken head knobs


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

Had a girlfriend named Dagmar many years ago - nothing traditional about her either. Nothing to do with guitars but just got me thinkin'............


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, love this guitar!
Nice construction!!! Love the look too!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Most likely cant afford it but that is besides the point.


I believe Dagmars start at 5 figures and go up from there. They are definitely some interesting looking guitars, though not really my style.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

That exact guitar is featured in the latest issue of Vintage Guitar... they list it as $8000 US base price.

Its neat, for sure.

AJC


----------



## Volantorman (Jan 26, 2011)

Oye - Don't Spray it if you haven't played it. Form, function and playability - can't wait to see/hear the Photonic version. Way to change the way guitars are made Pete no one else has EVER done it.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

it looks like a cross between a dean taxi and a curved brian moore "bent top" or kopp archtop thinline...


----------

